# Intouch v 10.0  y   pic 1677a



## djxero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola amigos Estoy en este proyectito  de enlazar este pic con el hmi intouch.
la idea que se me ocurre es hacer algun programa en Vb que gestione la comunicacion con el pic (ya esta  hecho) y que este mismo programa se comunique con intouch  ,algo asi como un opc,
Por lo que e leido  en algunos manuales , Intouch  posee comunicacion DDE para interactuar con otras aplicaciones.

Buscando en la web  e encontrado este link

http://www.icsen.com/technotes/html/performi.htm

Habla de como hacer hacer la comunicacion dde con visual basic.
algun colega que se maneje en programacion ,para que me eche una manito que no entiendo mucho lo que hacen  jojojajaja.

mientras estoy preparando un archivo con la configuracion para la comunicacion con una planila excel que funciona como opc  esta si que funciona a tooo tramo .ya esta probada incluso e graficado e animado en intouch las variables desde el pic  ,la idea es hacer algo mas bonito en visual...


saludoss


----------



## djxero (Jul 11, 2010)

Despues de leer un rato y practicar con intouch logre la comunicacion con visual ,la verdad de las cosas que es muy simple , prepare un mini tutorial sobre la configuracion de intouch y visual  para empezar. les dejo el intouch en su version demo para que practiquen y el adjunto del tuto


----------



## elvicus (Ago 6, 2010)

Gracias broer!!! ahora si propondre un proyecto que tenga este tipo de comunicacion..te cuento mi idea es usar un SCADA para supervisar un sistema de seguridad en una casa, osea colocar sensores en puertas y ventanas e incluso controlar el estado de los switches de luz de las habitaciones...si tienes otra idea me la dices...gracias! 
Saludos

djxero tendras un tutorial de InTouch?? Muchas gracias, disculpa por ser tan pesado.Saludos


----------



## djxero (Ago 6, 2010)

es algo parecido a las muchas cosas  que quiero hacer yo  ,pero lo mio es mucho mas ambicioso.
mi  idea es poder controlar todo esto desde internet y un celular movil en realidad no es nada complejo solo falta el tiempo.
veamos lo que sale de esto.
saludos..


----------



## elvicus (Ago 6, 2010)

eso seria como un segundo nivel a lo que se tiene, tendras un tutorial de InTouch?


----------



## djxero (Ago 6, 2010)

aka hay algo rapido
vere si encuentro alguno con mas refencias....


----------



## CaDito (Sep 25, 2011)

Djxero muy buen trabajo y muy agradecido de la información, que como tu ya lo decías en Internet es muy escasa e inexistente saludo desde Antofagasta y la UTEC


----------



## djxero (Sep 29, 2011)

aa y tengo mas.que bueno k te haya servidoo
saludos de concepcion


----------



## djxero (May 4, 2012)

Amigos  como van sus proyectos referente a esto  les comento k implemente esto con un scada realizado  en  flash  y un pic 877a  comunicacion rf y too       quedo fantastico   con servidor web   y todo

saludosss
y sigamos  implementando mas este  tema


saludos


----------

